# Meds that improves DR but put us in tiredness



## Guest (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi,

Are you like me? Every med I took that helped derealization (not memory) put me in a tired mode it's incredible. Can a med help with dp but not makes us too tired???

Just a question like that.

thanks!


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2005)

It's a darn good question, but unfortunately most do make you feel really really tired. I used to sleep like 14 hours a day, not kidding. And I was STILL tired.

Also, partly what happens to us is that in the self-monitoring mode, where we are afraid all the time and desperately watching ourselves to see how we're doing, etc..it's like holding your brain like a clenched fist 24/7. It's utterly exhausting.

Even without meds, most people who suffer symptoms like this are exhausted. It's partly meds and partly the stuff we're doing to ourselves by living in a constant state of self-obsession and frantic worry.

All the best,
Janine


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2005)

janine, 
just wondering if meds played a role in your recovery, and if so which ones.


----------



## sunflower (Jun 7, 2005)

Hi!
This is not an advice, it`s my experience. I`ve been for 10 years on low dosage of Amitriptyline and Medazepam. In order to be fully alert(since previosly I had no problems sleeping and the meds made me feel sleepy all the time) I was prescribed low dosage of Pyritinol. It helped a lot.

Sunflower


----------

